# New Champagne Girlies!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Recieved yesterday from the lovely SarahY, you rock! 































































Camera Shy!









Mouse Butts! LOL

There are four gorgeous girlies... they aren't satin, even though i know they do look shiney on some pictures.

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely pictures Willow, glad you like the girls. It was lovely to meet you yesterday 

Sarah xxx


----------

